# ka24de exhaust vs sr20det



## 240wrx (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a 95 240 that needs some exhaust work. It didn't pass emissions inspection, and the mechanic said it was the downpipe. The whole exhaust system is old so I was thinking about replacing the whole thing bit by bit. 
I have a ka24de engine that runs strong currently, but i plan on putting an SR20det in eventually. I was just wondering which exhaust parts would fit on both the ka24 and sr20 engines. I assume the headers wouldn't fit both, but what about the downpipe?
Would I be correct in assuming that a cat back would work for both (as long as they were the same diameter)? If that's the case I think I'll go with a good cat-back system and cheaper headers and downpipe for the ka24. 
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you're right about the cat-back, just make sure to get piping big enough when you get the SR. since the SR is turbo, you won't be able to use the header or downpipe from the KA.


----------



## 240wrx (Nov 21, 2006)

Any recommendations on what brands to go with?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

apex'i, blitz, hks, greddy.


----------



## OBOLISK NH (Jul 7, 2006)

I had a 96 w/ the ka24 and i used the standard Apex N1 '3 cat back it sonded good looked great and with the KA i can tell you you'll notice an improvement in all areas. My KA ran great with it, not to mention that it's cost effective.


----------

